# Holy **** you guys, Phenibut is making me hallucinate!



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I took 500mg of Phenibut before I went to bed and I just woke up in a panic and and my vision had this weird fuzzy digital look to it and I was seeing black shapes fly by my face. Sounds keep bouncing back and forth between each of my ears almost like having headphones on and having the sound alternate back and forth between each headphone. I keep feeling like there is this dark energy that is trying to wrap itself around me and swallow me. I'm paranoid as **** right now and I Kinda feel like I am having a nightmare while I am awake. I'm so f*cking scared right now. What can I do to make this go away?? Can I take a benzo or something to make this feeling subside? Please guys I just want to go to sleep.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

what did i tell you, brandon? what did i tell you? never mess with the phen.

take klonopin and try to sleep it off.


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

ugh, im never trying this then, i already wake up to random panic attacks as it is
maybe just stay awake? idk


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> what did i tell you, brandon? what did i tell you? never mess with the phen.
> 
> take klonopin and try to sleep it off.


This is so weird phenibut was actually working for me, but then this sudden panic and paranoia just hit me like a ton of bricks. It just hit me so abruptly and I didn't expect it. It is starting to subside now, but my heart is still pounding. It literally feels like I just had a nightmare while I was awake. I'm not entirely sure if it was the Phenibut or not, but this has never happened to me before. I took 2mg of Klonopin anyway just to be sure it doesn't come back.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

hopefully it doesn't.


----------



## Inspiron (Nov 30, 2011)

It sounds like a serious side effect of the medication. I'm not sure if taking a different medication to offset a side effect of another is a solution it's something you might want to consult a medical profession with before trying.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Weird man,

I've never heard of such a reaction to phenibut, especially with a small dose. I would suggest that it's not the phenibut that caused this. It's effects are starting to wear off by the 8-hour point. It could be some kind of rare bad reaction if you've always been fine when you take it. Glad you mellowed out with the klonopin.

I used to always get awful panic attacks upon waking, do you think it might have been this, like has that ever happened to you before? Good luck man. I guess if you choose to use it in the future Make sure that you're in a good frame of mind to reduce any risk of a bad mental reaction, and keep your klonopin handy incase it does happen again  Good luck



Inspiron said:


> It sounds like a serious side effect of the medication. I'm not sure if taking a different medication to offset a side effect of another is a solution it's something you might want to consult a medical profession with before trying.


Goodness, you do not read posts/threads. The Original Poster had an acute panic attack possibly precipitated by his phenibut use. Klonopin is indicated when someone is having a panic attack. So he's not "taking a different medication to offset a side effect of another" Why on earth would someone consult a medical professional while having a panic attack about whether or not to take a benzo which was prescribed to take for panic attacks? I guess you just like people to call their doctor's office on a Sunday just to annoy them with dumb questions.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

istayhome said:


> Weird man,
> 
> I've never heard of such a reaction to phenibut, especially with a small dose. I would suggest that it's not the phenibut that caused this. It's effects are starting to wear off by the 8-hour point. It could be some kind of rare bad reaction if you've always been fine when you take it. Glad you mellowed out with the klonopin.
> 
> ...


Exactly, I have already been instructed by my doctor to take klonopin as needed for situations just like that one. I also reduced my dose of Zoloft last night because I have made the decision to just give up on that stuff because it sucks lol. I doubt that had anything to do with it though. It didn't really feel like a panic attack though. I basically woke up in the middle of the night and then proceeded to have a nightmare while I was awake. Weirdest feeling I've ever had :/


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Exactly, I have already been instructed by my doctor to take klonopin as needed for situations just like that one. I also reduced my dose of Zoloft last night because I have made the decision to just give up on that stuff because it sucks lol. I doubt that had anything to do with it though. It didn't really feel like a panic attack though. I basically woke up in the middle of the night and then proceeded to have a nightmare while I was awake. Weirdest feeling I've ever had :/


Sorry to hear it man, That kind of thing happened to me way back when I was on seroquel.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've heard of reactions like this to phenibut, even worse ones. Some people get extremely sick too.

Now you know why it's Schedule 1 in Canada and many other countries.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> I've heard of reactions like this to phenibut, even worse ones. Some people get extremely sick too.
> 
> Now you know why it's Schedule 1 in Canada and many other countries.


Wow, I had no idea such bad reactions were possible. Just goes to show you how differently drugs can affect different individuals.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

istayhome said:


> Wow, I had no idea such bad reactions were possible. Just goes to show you how differently drugs can affect different individuals.


Exactly. Highly individual. Some of the stories I've been reading on people on Wellbutrin are freaking nuts. Yet I am perfectly fine on it. The biggest problem is its abuse potential which is why Canada has it as schedule 1. Although I must say it's kind of weird how alcohol isn't schedule 1 given it's abuse potential.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Exactly. Highly individual. Some of the stories I've been reading on people on Wellbutrin are freaking nuts. Yet I am perfectly fine on it. The biggest problem is its abuse potential which is why Canada has it as schedule 1. Although I must say it's kind of weird how alcohol isn't schedule 1 given it's abuse potential.


Agreed, Alcohol is the mother of all abused drugs.


----------



## CailinGaelach (Aug 28, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Exactly. Highly individual. Some of the stories I've been reading on people on Wellbutrin are freaking nuts. Yet I am perfectly fine on it. The biggest problem is its abuse potential which is why Canada has it as schedule 1. Although I must say it's kind of weird how alcohol isn't schedule 1 given it's abuse potential.


Hahaha! You're kidding about why alcohol isn't Schedule 1 in Canada, right? Why do you think they keep voting down any bill to privatize its sale? They make way too much in tax dollars on it to ever make it Schedule 1! :teeth


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

CailinGaelach said:


> Hahaha! You're kidding about why alcohol isn't Schedule 1 in Canada, right? Why do you think they keep voting down any bill to privatize its sale? They make way too much in tax dollars on it to ever make it Schedule 1! :teeth


Well no doubt, booze is so cheap in the U.S. and available in convenience stores! Every time I go there it's a booze fest.

Anyways, that's why people say they should legalize marijuana and tax it. Makes sense.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

A good reason to legalize and tax every drug.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

No way man. There are some drugs you don't want people taking. I mean PCP? That **** is nuts. I think only drugs that are relatively benign should be made legal. The rest could be made legal via prescription to keep you from doing too much or monitor your health. There are people out there who may not do drugs simply because it is illegal. I mean the world would change big time if we legalized all drugs.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Eh, I'm a libertarian, I say let people have the freedom to what they want to themselves. It's not "our" job to protect everyone from themselves. But personally I would like to see both pcp and crack eliminated from planet earth. 

I think there is a case that can be made for harm reduction. Take drugs out of the black market, let them be standardized and provide the users with correct information, law enforcement won't make drug addict's live's miserable, etc. 

Even people on this forum buying god know's what over the internet to get some relief, things can be much better. Let people educate themselves, head down to the pharmacy and buy what they need. It'll save a but-load on healthcare costs as well..

Plenty of reasonable arguments against though too. Like I said; I just think responsible adults don't need to be protected from themselves by the government.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yah but there are drugs that trigger some people to get violent and take away other peoples' freedoms. So you want to protect the group against the individual. And that's pretty much what law does. And well PCP is one of those drugs that can cause serious violence. There's a lot of others that are known to make people get violent and go psychotic. At least now the heavy drug population has their own little scene and they keep things on the down low so usually only other drug users end up victims.


----------



## jonjacob (Aug 28, 2012)

To the OP, did this occur after a few/several days of phenibut use consecutively? A similar thing has happened to me after I stupidly used ~1g every night for 4-5 days in a row....woke up heart pounding, shaking, crawling out of my skin after 4 hours of sleep. Finally scared me straight into being SO careful with this substance, which I still like because if I iae it once a week I will have a beautiful nights rest and feel great the following day...using it regularly however is crazy gnar Ive done c/t benzo wd with much less intense symptoms


----------



## hack646 (Jun 11, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Exactly, I have already been instructed by my doctor to take klonopin as needed for situations just like that one. I also reduced my dose of Zoloft last night because I have made the decision to just give up on that stuff because it sucks lol. I doubt that had anything to do with it though. It didn't really feel like a panic attack though. I basically woke up in the middle of the night and then proceeded to have a nightmare while I was awake. Weirdest feeling I've ever had :/


Sleep paralysis can induce visual and auditory hallucinations. Were you up out of bed hallucinating or were you just lying there and seeing things?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_paralysis


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah but there are drugs that trigger some people to get violent and take away other peoples' freedoms. So you want to protect the group against the individual. And that's pretty much what law does. And well PCP is one of those drugs that can cause serious violence. There's a lot of others that are known to make people get violent and go psychotic. At least now the heavy drug population has their own little scene and they keep things on the down low so usually only other drug users end up victims.


In the US we are taught the first amendment of our constitution, commonly referred to as the freedom of speech. But it includes many other protections for the freedom of the individual. A good way to sum up the first amendment and the freedom's it guarantees is to say that I have the freedom to swing my fist but bot so far that it strikes your face. We can do what we want so long as it does not hurt others. This is a bit oversimplified but it's essentially what the first amendment guarantees us.

Yes, drugs that have been shown to cause violent behavior in most users should not be allowed on the open market. But if most drugs were legal, I highly doubt that anyone would turn to crack or pcp because those are very crappy drugs that people use as a last resort.

Just because people can do harm to others when they use drugs, doesn't seem like a good enough reason to criminalize and ban them across the board. anyone who harms someone needs to be held accountable, whether under the influence of drugs or not. But just because some people harm others while on drugs does that mean that everyone's freedom and personal responsibility needs to be managed by the government.

Many people kill others daily while driving, yet no one is suggesting that cars be banned or that who can drive should be better regulated.

Like I said I don't care about drug legalization or decriminalization. I think that the war on drugs causes a lot of harm and wastes a lot of money; it should certainly be reexamined. I think drugs that are guaranteed to make a person delirious/dissociate and be violent should not be allowed. But a lot of drugs that are illegal really do not need to be.

I don't like drugs/don't use drugs beyond what I am prescribed (and don't even like to use those). I know how much individuals can ruin their lives and hurt friends and family because of drug abuse so yeah, legalization of a lot of drugs is likely a bad idea. But let's at least decriminalize it and try to help drug addicts instead of just making their lives hell.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yah but you guys can also protect yourselves. Here someone breaks into your home and if you kill them you end up in jail.

And sure driving doesn't come easy. You don't just go and buy a car. You have to go through testing, you have to follow rules, you have to license your car. I mean if these drugs were sold to people only who had a drug license and went through psychological/background/health tests before getting this card and had to renew it regularly sure it would be the same. Just like driving is a privilege so should drugs be.



istayhome said:


> In the US we are taught the first amendment of our constitution, commonly referred to as the freedom of speech. But it includes many other protections for the freedom of the individual. A good way to sum up the first amendment and the freedom's it guarantees is to say that I have the freedom to swing my fist but bot so far that it strikes your face. We can do what we want so long as it does not hurt others. This is a bit oversimplified but it's essentially what the first amendment guarantees us.
> 
> Yes, drugs that have been shown to cause violent behavior in most users should not be allowed on the open market. But if most drugs were legal, I highly doubt that anyone would turn to crack or pcp because those are very crappy drugs that people use as a last resort.
> 
> ...


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah but you guys can also protect yourselves. Here someone breaks into your home and if you kill them you end up in jail.
> 
> And sure driving doesn't come easy. You don't just go and buy a car. You have to go through testing, you have to follow rules, you have to license your car. I mean if these drugs were sold to people only who had a drug license and went through psychological/background/health tests before getting this card and had to renew it regularly sure it would be the same. Just like driving is a privilege so should drugs be.


Now that is a good idea sir! Give responsible people the chance to self medicate, everyone else has to pay to see a doctor, much like someone who can't drive must pay for a taxi.

Aren't drugs more decriminalized in Canada though. Like the royal mounted police don't lock people up for possession?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

istayhome said:


> Now that is a good idea sir! Give responsible people the chance to self medicate, everyone else has to pay to see a doctor, much like someone who can't drive must pay for a taxi.
> 
> Aren't drugs more decriminalized in Canada though. Like the royal mounted police don't lock people up for possession?


Well with Marijuana they generally don't care as long as it's a reasonable amount. If you got an ounce or more then it becomes intent to sell. With harder drugs they may arrest even for smaller amounts, don't know if they do though as I'm not in that world hehe.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sounds just like my manic episodes. Fun stuff, isn't it?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

istayhome said:


> Agreed, Alcohol is the mother of all abused drugs.


I suspect you'd agree that there is a huge substitution effect going on with alcohol due to its legal status. Alcohol, being cheap & readily available OTC at any grocery store, is likely used by many for those reasons. It likely isn't the #1 choice of every alcohol consumer, consumers who might well be using other drugs instead if those other drugs were treated the same as alcohol.

Many oppose legalization of drugs on the grounds that it would result in more use of pot, heroin, etc.... They never consider that it might well result in less alcohol use, since quite possibly some drinkers would prefer to mellow out with weed, but go with whiskey instead as that's legal.

Alcohol also has almost universal social acceptability.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

hack646 said:


> Sleep paralysis can induce visual and auditory hallucinations. Were you up out of bed hallucinating or were you just lying there and seeing things?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_paralysis


I started hallucinating as soon as i woke up, it was almost like I was starting to have a nightmare while I was asleep, but the nightmare just continued after I was wide awake and even walking around. It was the most terrified i have ever felt.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

laura024 said:


> Sounds just like my manic episodes. Fun stuff, isn't it?


Having a nightmare continue after you are already wide awake! That was the most scared I have ever felt.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

You sure it wasn't a lucid dream ?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Having a nightmare continue after you are already wide awake! That was the most scared I have ever felt.


Well mine are while I'm awake and prevent me from sleeping. So I agree with the person who mentioned sleep paralysis. But the stuff you experienced IS scary.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

You sure it wasn't laced with DMT? hehe


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> You sure it wasn't laced with DMT? hehe


That would be a bonus


----------



## CailinGaelach (Aug 28, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Well no doubt, booze is so cheap in the U.S. and available in convenience stores! Every time I go there it's a booze fest.
> 
> Anyways, that's why people say they should legalize marijuana and tax it. Makes sense.


I've always believed that about marijuana...

What kills me is how the Cdn gov't continues justifying the sale/taxation of cigarettes with all the concrete scientific evidence of them being both addictive and carcinogenic. They force retailers to hide them from view (like that's not going to make smoking even more enticing to teens), make branding illegal, and make the tobacco companies put disgusting pictures of rotten teeth and cancerous lungs on the packaging. ...(I don't smoke, but have a lot of friends that do); I'm just saying how outrageously hypocritical our lows can be regarding alcohol, tobacco and drugs...


----------



## peytonfarquar (Feb 8, 2011)

Every body is different. I've taken 2g of Phenibut with no significant changes in anything. When I upped it to 3g I started having involuntary limb jerks and got tired an extra few hours before bedtime.

What works for some may not work for others - that's why there is no cut and dried solution for social anxiety as a whole. We all have social anxiety and each one of our's is different from the other's. We've all taken drastically different paths to get here. Likewise, we all have different chemical makeup in the body. What pills work for some people may not work for others.

Be careful with any new substance, etc. you've probably read all about the line if you've been following this message board to any significant degree.


----------



## tornadobill (Dec 14, 2011)

Quiet Guy.Phenibut can occasionally be hallucinogenic.Its related to baclofen which can be far more potent and hallucinogenic than phenibut.Cut back on phenibut and dont use baclofen more than 25 mg.I myself had baclofen disasters at 120 mg and nearly went psychotic for 6-8 hours.Never again!


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

tornadobill said:


> Quiet Guy.Phenibut can occasionally be hallucinogenic.Its related to baclofen which can be far more potent and hallucinogenic than phenibut.Cut back on phenibut and dont use baclofen more than 25 mg.I myself had baclofen disasters at 120 mg and nearly went psychotic for 6-8 hours.Never again!


Why?

I want to read more threads like this: http://www.mindandmuscle.net/forum/42324-another-phenibut-casualty

So many of these threads of people pleading for mercy after getting too deep into phenibut. You ever see those benzo withdrawal youtube videos that people make? Oh man fun fun. There's a poster on here who is now doing 200g/week. That's just insane.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Why?
> 
> I want to read more threads like this: http://www.mindandmuscle.net/forum/42324-another-phenibut-casualty
> 
> So many of these threads of people pleading for mercy after getting too deep into phenibut. You ever see those benzo withdrawal youtube videos that people make? Oh man fun fun. *There's a poster on here who is now doing 200g/week. That's just insane.*


That sounds expensive.

I survived protracted withdrawal syndrome after being on Klonopin daily for 3 years. It was a miserable 4 month long nightmare. 
I have been taking about 2g of Phenibut everyday for a little more than a week now. But yesterday morning I only took 200mg and today I didn't take any, and I feel fine. I don't plan on taking it again until Friday night.


----------



## Loveandlightd (May 31, 2014)

*Happy to commiserate*

Yep I've had a similar experience with Phenibut. Waking up and thinking I've seen a dark figure in my room, feeling paranoid about something malevolent being around or near me. Very unpleasant. I only take it 2-3 times a week with very low total intake on those days (300-600mg) so I'm also not on high doses. I've been taking it for about 3 weeks now and the first night was the worst!!! This extremely frightening experience only happened a few times with the first being the scariest and seemed to be going away (though Last week I had a little pot and maybe it knocked me out to a point where I was too zonked out to be waking up to freak out), but I have still woken up sometimes and thought normal things in my room looked like weird shapes of scary things. I'm already pretty imaginative and waking up and seeing things makes me feel like I've got the messed up imagination of the guy that made the movie Pan's Labyrinth &#128521; Last night I woke up nervous and also felt like there was a presence in my room, but I reminded myself phenibut just does that and went back to sleep. Still, at times it's hard to convince yourself all is well, it induces a weird kind of fear. 
Not sure I'll keep taking it. Having great feelings and clarity with a payoff of being nervous to fall asleep seems like a bum deal...


----------

